

Ask HN: How do you deal with working from home alone? / NYC Startup Lunch Club - podman

I quit my day job around 8 months ago to work on my startup full time. I've been working from my apartment in NYC where I live alone. For the first 6 months or so, everything was going well and I didn't have any problems or feelings of isolation. Since then, however, I've really started missing working with coworkers and the daily interactions with a group of smart and highly dedicated people. I woke up this morning and felt a strong sense of dread about working this way for the foreseeable future. No man is an island and I feel like I'm probably going to drive myself crazy working this way for the long term.<p>How do you guys deal with this?<p>Also, I thought that maybe creating some sort of lunch club for startups in downtown NYC might be a good way to get out of the house and interact with some like-minded people on a semi-regular basis. Would people be interested in something like this? It doesn't have to be lunch either, it could be dinner or happy hour as well.
======
imjonathanlee
I've been working myself for over a year and a half and it was depressing.
Honestly, if your project allows it- find a cofounder who you can maintain a
good relationship with (preferably a friend even), and work together.

The biggest problem with at home startups is the amount of hours you spend
working- you can easily go past 40 hours a week, and it drives you nuts.

I'd recommend checking out letslunch.com and ... i don't remember the name of
the other one. I'll post back when I remember. But those services are great
because you can find people who you have similar interests with and talk with
them over lunch.

------
bhousel
Hey, I saw you mention this in #startups today... I'm in downtown NYC some
days, and would definitely be up for a semi-regular lunch club..

Hmm.. Shake Shack in Battery Park just opened this week.

~~~
podman
I'm really excited about the new Shake Shack. I went there when it opened and
there was at least a 45 minute line. If it winds up being anything like the
one in Madison Square Park, it might only be a place worth visiting if you've
got a lot of time to kill (or absolutely need a Shackburger).

------
JeffL
I have an IRC channel open all day with the 6-8 people also working on the
same project, so if anything I feel like there are too many people around. If
you're the only one on your project, maybe consider a small IRC channel that
you're interested in that doesn't get a lot of activity, but there are bursts
of conversation throughout the day? I know it's a fine line between gaining
motivation from being in a group and not being distracted -- probably everyone
will be different on this point.

------
nhangen
One of my best friends became my co-founder, and even though he lives in
Canada and I in Florida, we interact as if we're a cubicle away. It really
helps break up the insanity.

------
forgotmyuser
I've been working from home for the last year at least. I must say it is
dreadful and downright uninspiring, however if you can find someone to keep in
contact with, especially someone working on the same project (who pushes and
challenges you) things won't be so bad.

I suggest lots of outdoor activities, exercise and lots of breaks away from
the computer even if you feel like you should be working.

edit: you could also try to find a meetup group in your area to get
inspiration or simple social interaction with folks who are into similar
stuff.

